# Video



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a poorly made video I finally got up on youtube. Go to Dad Trains Bg...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You need to include the web link to the video here so we can get to it....


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn5phbyV6kM

I think this is it. I like it !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I did not hear the 336 whistle/buzzer. You'll have to do another one.

I keed! I KEED!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn5phbyV6kM
> 
> I think this is it. I like it !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, thanks for posting that link!! This video was made several years ago, and to tell you the truth, I don't even know where the video camera is,lol!! I promise I'll try to get a short video of the air chime/door buzzer whistle,lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokes nice.:smilie_daumenpos:
What transformer are you using in the video?
That is not a ZW?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Probably my setup (Computer/Server/Windows) but could get the vedio to run all the way
through. It would run for a couple seconds then reload and run again. But what I saw I liked very much.:appl: Larry


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I really like the track set up. It appeared you have an oval then a different lay out with more turns. Considering my track is on the basement floor.. I won't be posting any videos for some time. I'd have to figure a way to rig my iPhone on one of my flat cars lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Smokes nice.:smilie_daumenpos:
> What transformer are you using in the video?
> That is not a ZW?


I was using a VW, the ZW's little brother.This engine is a 312AC, one of my favorites. As the video is several years old, I replaced the VW with a ZW, and a Flyer 30B. I now use the VW for lighting. I also lost that big green belly too,lol!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> I really like the track set up. It appeared you have an oval then a different lay out with more turns. Considering my track is on the basement floor.. I won't be posting any videos for some time. I'd have to figure a way to rig my iPhone on one of my flat cars lol


I have a inside oval with 2 turn-outs. Next comes a oval with 2 turn-outs going to 3 turn-outs for sidings. I then have a 3rd loop that runs the perimeter of the lay-out, 12'x 12' x 6' x 6' x 6'x 6', in the shape of a "L". Then of course that 3 rail stuff....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Smokes nice.:smilie_daumenpos:
> What transformer are you using in the video?
> That is not a ZW?


This is what I'm using now...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, the big tree off the layout was a bot out of scale! I don't have much flyer stuff but that transformer is cool looking!
Rookiehudson a gondola and some foam will hold your phone in there! you'll get a nice sideveiw of the layout, like looking out the window of a passenger car!


----------

